# FURRIES at my school



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a fourteen year old, fox furry >, at my school (Magnet High School) and frankly one of the very few people who have said that they're a furry. However there's this embodiment of pubescence who completely despises me JUST because I'm a furry.

And so, after telling him that I yiff just for teh lolz, he then became enraged. Funny thing is that I have NO CLUE how he looks like, the embodiment. Anyone else think this situation is weird?


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

I just noticed the many errors in that statement


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

One, change your name, two stop furthering the stereotype that furries only yiff, we do other stuff...some times

Fortunatley at my high-school nobody knows what a furry is, so i like to only tell the good sides (ironically the only person i know who knows what a furry is, is my "furryphobic" brother; i havent had the guts to tell him yet.)

Oh and WELCOME!!!

Edit: well i guess your name is appropriate "yiff" can be used as an expression of happiness


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> (Magnet High School)



Is your whole high school dedicated to learning how fuckin' magnets work?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> However there's this embodiment of pubescence who completely despises me JUST because I'm a furry.



Sounds like me during highschool.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 24, 2012)

*grabs popcorn*
You just painted a massive target on yourself OP


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 24, 2012)

Highschool is rough. Full of people who dont know who they really are and try to be something that they are not to be on the top.
If you get during this time, don't worry about it, it happens due to high school mentality.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

One, I love my fox furry stereotypes. I just happen to fall in the category of yiffing....a lot.

Two, a magnet high school is basically smart people making fun of their LOWER counterparts by making a school dedicated to how smart they are, and thus they study like crazy and possibly can merge vodka and tequila without any wtf booms.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you Haru


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought about attending a magnet school once (normal highschool Honor classes are much too easy), but i decided to stay with my friends but tell me, what subjects are you taking right now?


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Highschool is difficult. Especially when you are bi and go to an all male highschool (like me)

Oh, and there's a little button called edit to edit your post to add something else. You don't have to add another post. Just sayin'. And you have too much yiff.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

I yiff a little TOO much




> I thought about attending a magnet school once (normal highschool Honor classes are much too easy), but i decided to stay with my friends but tell me, what subjects are you taking right now?



I'm taking Intro to TV and Media, Biology H, Music Tech, Journalism H, Geometry (No honors D, Intro to Comp Literacy and Health.
Next year I'm going into World History H :3


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> One, I love my fox furry stereotypes. I just happen to fall in the category of yiffing....a lot.



That is umm....interesting.

OP, have you ever learned of keeping things to yourself sometimes?


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is umm....interesting.
> 
> OP, have you ever learned of keeping things to yourself sometimes?


I don't think that is possible in the furry world. Remember the bee guy? *shivers*


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm very open minded about sharing


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I yiff a little TOO much


Okay hold the fucking phone-
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82762-Unofficial-Newcomer-s-Guide-to-Furaffinity-Forums
read this thread.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I'm taking Intro to TV and Media, Biology H, Music Tech, Journalism H, Geometry (No honors D, Intro to Comp Literacy and Health.
> Next year I'm going into World History H :3



Good class choices, sounds like you got something interesting planned; i will agree i have never yiffed before buti have a good idea its great and dont worry if there is a bully that hates furries that muchit means they're really a furry who dosent want to admit it but wants to be close to the idea


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I'm very open minded about sharing



I honestly don't care what you do, but please don't go around on the forums saying " I LIKE TO YIFF!"

This is for your own good.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 24, 2012)

I still can't figure out why this thread exists.


----------



## Tango (Mar 24, 2012)

Trolls be trollin' yo!


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

It's the power of the Troll Gods and their dominance on everything Onnes. :O


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> One, I love my fox furry stereotypes. I just happen to fall in the category of yiffing....a lot.





YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I yiff a little TOO much





YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I'm very open minded about sharing



This thread is going to be fantastic


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Aden, you immediately became awesome and badass.

And I wish to make male friendships with you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> Aden, you immediately became awesome and badass.
> 
> And I wish to make male friendships with you.


Can't tell if trolling or just a furry.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Can't tell if trolling or just a furry.



Furries usually get much more butthurt.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

> butthurt.



...


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

.. ok you cant be serious right dude for the love of all that isholy go masturbate or something and get the whole "yiff" idea out of your head, everybody likes too yiff ok, some people are addicted to sex i know i sorta am but you cant go around and yell that to everybody!


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

type rule34 into google im sure youll get plenty of furry porn; speaking of which tonight has been a tiny slow i may have to take myself up on that one.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

> I'm very open minded about sharing



Whatever.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

JArt. said:


> type rule34 into google im sure youll get plenty of furry porn; speaking of which tonight has been a tiny slow i may have to take myself up on that one.



You are a sick fuck.

That is all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

JArt. said:


> i may have to take myself up on that one.


Too much information.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't hate, appreciate


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> Don't hate, appreciate



We will show you the true meaning of hate.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> Don't hate, appreciate



Shall we rhyme?

Don't yiff, jump off a cliff


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You are a sick fuck.
> 
> That is all.


Just kidding; was a little out of line though.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

If you think you're doing such a massive amount of damage against moi, it's not working.

I happen to be able to become oblivious to a lot of things in my surroundings.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> Don't yiff, jump off a cliff


Or Giz all over a road :v


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> If you think you're doing such a massive amount of damage against moi, it's not working.
> 
> *I happen to be able to become oblivious to a lot of things in my surroundings.*



This is why you will never fit in here.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> If you think you're doing such a massive amount of damage against moi, it's not working.
> 
> I happen to be able to become oblivious to a lot of things in my surroundings.



We're not trying to be mean, we're just warning you that people here like a little restraint.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Really? Why didn't you say so in the first place?

<--shuts up


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> Really? Why didn't you say so in the first place?
> 
> <--shuts up



*sighs* a moment of peace; i have a feeling this wont last.


----------



## Tango (Mar 24, 2012)

Must be a slow night on the 'chans and lulz.net. Don't worry, little troll. There are a few lolcows around that you can suckle from.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 24, 2012)

I love this guy.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 24, 2012)

No furries at my school. :I
Everyone seems so plain too.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> ...and frankly one of the very few people who have said that they're a furry.
> [...]
> However there's this embodiment of pubescence who completely despises me JUST because I'm a furry.


    I wonder why no one else has said that they're a Furry there. 



YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I just noticed the many errors in that statement


 
   Edit button, next to the Reply button, bottom right.



YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I yiff a little TOO much


 Oh boy, Welcome to FAF.



YiffinglyAwesome said:


> Aden, you immediately became awesome and badass.
> 
> And I wish to make male friendships with you.


This thread just got more interesting.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey, OP, read this:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82762-Unofficial-Newcomer-s-Guide-to-Furaffinity-Forums

And don't post again 'till you did.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm surprised this has stayed as civil as it has.  Probably because OP is going so over the top that it's more amusing than sickening.  Just, you know... don't take this too far or into threads where it has no business being.
'Yiffingly Awesome'... jeezum crow.  There's a joke name if I ever heard one.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I yiff a little TOO much



Prove it.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Prove it.


i'd rather he not


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2012)

The amount of clichÃ©s and memes in this thread is far beyond regulatory standards.

Please evacuate at once.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2012)

fourteen you say? :3c


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> fourteen you say? :3c



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Conker (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> I happen to be able to become oblivious to a lot of things in my surroundings.


Things like social norms and common decency.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2012)

Conker said:


> Things like social norms and common decency.


probably wasnt smacked enough as a child, though they still a child :V


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2012)

Conker said:


> Things like social norms and common decency.



Shut up I'm trying to score.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

oh my god this thread is going to get so much better


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2012)

roses are red violets are blue i have a gun get in the van


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 24, 2012)

I wonder if OP has the guts to come back to his thread. His very poor thread


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> roses are red violets are blue i have a gun get in the van



i want to quote this lmfao


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 24, 2012)

OP is failtroll. He was trying too hard and has obviously never trolled before...or he just sucks.

Or the guy is a furry...once again...DAMMIT furries! Why do you have to be so messed up?!


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> roses are red violets are blue i have a gun get in the van


roses are grey
violets are grey
i'm a dog
lets yiff


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2012)

bark bark bark bark bark
ruff arf yiff yaff awooo bark
yelp yelp oh god why

a haiku about yiff


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 24, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> bark bark bark bark bark
> ruff arf yiff yaff awooo bark
> yelp yelp oh god why
> 
> Ahaiku about yiff


it's beautiful :')


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

there once was a furry named yiffy
who got yiffed in the hole quite a plently
then he got herpes
for acting quite derpy
now yiffy is no longer frisky


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

RHYMING D:


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 24, 2012)

The fail is strong with this one.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Marcus, you're such a terrible troll.


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> Aden, you immediately became awesome and badass.
> 
> And I wish to make male friendships with you.



I dunno man,



> Hello random person who's looking at my profile
> I just happen to be the most EPIC person you will ever meet; however *this rose has a thorn as well*.



I JUST DON'T WANT TO GET HURT AGAIN


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh no D: you got hurt?

Do tell


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> roses are red violets are blue i have a gun get in the van


My candy brings all the kids to the yard
and I'm like
just get in my car.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> My candy brings all the kids to the yard
> and I'm like
> just get in my car.


MOAR
oh god my sides


----------



## Sar (Mar 24, 2012)

YiffinglyAwesome said:


> after telling him that I yiff just for teh lolz


No wonder he despises you.
Derp.

I bet you probably called fursecution as well, knowing you.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

> Fourteen, I stopped reading there.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> My candy brings all the kids to the yard
> and I'm like
> just get in my car.



"Damn right, just get in my car.
I could beat you, but I have to get large."




* sounded better in my head...bah


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Shut up I'm trying to score.








Why don't you take a seat right there...


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know what's going on anymore.
So have a Jackal rejecting an Ice cream cone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

Somebody call Chris Hanse-


Crusader Mike said:


> Why don't you take a seat right there...


Never mind looks like he's already on the scene.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

This thread just keeps getting better.

Hold on while I get some popcorn. :v


----------



## FiiCoon (Mar 24, 2012)

14 is a little old for yiffing. :V


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

I can only muster up enough _/care_ to reply with this response.

[video=youtube;R5kPUFxXYLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5kPUFxXYLs[/video]


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I can only muster up enough _/care_ to reply with this response.



I don't think he's trolling...


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I don't think he's trolling...



Really? But he's acting like a bundled-up ball of raging stereotypes. :U


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Really? But he's acting like a bundled-up ball of raging stereotypes. :U



Hmm, well I guess they do exist out there, somewhere. And here we may have one of them. :L


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2012)

FiiCoon said:


> 14 is a little old for yiffing. :V


Remember, if you can't comply with COPA, _â€‹join furry sites_


----------



## Sar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Really? But he's acting like a bundled-up ball of raging stereotypes. :U


Hes a Furry who can seem like a troll but is genuinely really stupid. :V


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Hmm, well I guess they do exist out there, somewhere. And here we may have one of them. :L





Sarukai said:


> Hes a Furry who can seem like a troll but is genuinely really stupid. :V



I stand corrected then.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Hmm, well I guess they do exist out there, somewhere. And here we may have one of them. :L



omg can we keep it


----------



## Sar (Mar 24, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> omg can we keep it



I wanna take it walkies. =3


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 24, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> omg can we keep it



No, I'm sorry, but we have to take it out behind the shed and put it out if our misery.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 24, 2012)

So some people like to put ketchup on eggs.
I dont like ketchup on eggs.


----------



## veeno (Mar 24, 2012)

@_@


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> No, I'm sorry, but we have to take it out behind the shed and put it out if our misery.



omg no please i promise i'll feed it, sarukai said he'll walk it ;~;


----------



## TheSSF (Mar 24, 2012)

Eggs are delicious, Ketchup is not.

I have no idea what is going on in this thread .w. I went to comment about furs in my school, but then there was confusion and stuff.


----------



## Ames (Mar 24, 2012)

We don't care.


----------



## Sar (Mar 24, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> No, I'm sorry, but we have to take it out behind the shed and put it out if our misery.


YOU BASTARD! ;n;


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2012)

If you want to get some easy poontang, you might want to not open the drawer that says pitchforks.

Also, if you are playing fox sterotype, how many STDs do you have?
How many times has anus ruptured from too many furries from plowing your furrow? :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

I didn't really even know what a Furry was back in high school.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you want to get some easy poontang, you might want to not open the drawer that says pitchforks.
> 
> Also, if you are playing fox sterotype, how many STDs do you have?
> How many times has anus ruptured from too many furries from plowing your furrow? :V



Rupturing a fox anus is almost impossible.  It's like playdoh.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2012)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Rupturing a fox anus is almost impossible.  It's like playdoh.



That's not a valid comparison. Playdoh does get dry and crack after too many uses...
If you add water it becomes useless and will mold quickly.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's not a valid comparison. Playdoh does get dry and crack after too many uses...
> If you add water it becomes useless and will mold quickly.



I couldn't think of anything better.  Or should I say, I didn't want to think too hard about the way a fox anus behaves when large phallic objects are inserted.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Rupturing a fox anus is almost impossible.  It's like playdoh.








Get that image out of my head right now sir.....god damn it...that is creepy.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2012)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I couldn't think of anything better.  Or should I say, I didn't want to think too hard about the way a fox anus behaves when large phallic objects are inserted.



Fine, I'll think it for you:

"It becomes a crusty, bleeding and Oozing orifice infested with Chlamydia and Gonorrhea puss filled boils.".

Happy?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fine, I'll think it for you:
> 
> "It becomes a crusty, bleeding and Oozing orifice infested with Chlamydia and Gonorrhea puss filled boils.".
> 
> Happy?



D:

I think my retinas are bleeding.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fine, I'll think it for you:
> 
> "It becomes a crusty, bleeding and Oozing orifice infested with Chlamydia and Gonorrhea puss filled boils.".
> 
> Happy?



That's a perfect description!


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

i love you guys <3


----------



## Glitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, it could be worse.
The only other fur you know of at your school could be a beached whale who shoves the shitty yiff she draws in everyone's face and THAT fat bitch is what you are associated with whenever you say you're a fur to someone.

Yeah, I draw yiff.
At least mine is somewhat tasteful and better drawn.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 24, 2012)

Glitch said:


> Yeah, I draw _*yiff*_.
> At least mine is somewhat _*tasteful*_ and better drawn.



Isn't that an oxymoron? I am sure these two words don't belong in the same post unless of course you are referencing how yiff cannot be tasteful. :V


----------



## Glitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron? I am sure these two words don't belong in the same post unless of course you are referencing how yiff cannot be tasteful. :V



"somewhat" for a reason. :V

Also, by "tasteful" I mean not having penises and steamy jizz everywhere.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fine, I'll think it for you:
> 
> "It becomes a crusty, bleeding and Oozing orifice infested with Chlamydia and Gonorrhea puss filled boils.".
> 
> Happy?



God damn, I cant get it out of my head!


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2012)

This thread has gone off-topic paging an admin to close it !!!



FiiCoon said:


> 14 is a little old for yiffing. :V



I disagree, 15 is the peak of freshness.



Sarukai said:


> I wanna take it walkies. =3



Yessss collars


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> This thread has gone off-topic paging an admin to close it !!!



You're one to talk :V


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> This thread has gone off-topic paging an admin to close it !!!








Got to ruin all the fun don't cha?


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> Got to ruin all the fun don't cha?



You love Dr House don't you?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> God damn, I cant get it out of my head!



That's the Safe for work description. If I really want to get descriptive, people's eyes would explode and their rectum would would take a trip to to their lungs from sheer terror. :V
/dr.houseface.jpg



jcfynx said:


> This thread has gone off-topic paging an admin to close it !!!



How did you get my pager number you creeper?!?
For the last time, I am not 15 years old you pedo!!





> I disagree, 15 is the peak of freshness.



So is it like driving a car for the first time?



Glitch said:


> "somewhat" for a reason. :V
> 
> Also, by "tasteful" I mean not having penises and steamy jizz everywhere.



Tasteful does not exist. That word shouldn've been put there in the first place.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> You love Dr House don't you?



Oh hell yes.





...Why did my first image break?


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 25, 2012)

Aden said:


> This thread is going to be fantastic



Agreed, but I do like the fact that umm yiffiling is unafraid to be open, it may cause him some hurt if he continues, but hey its nice.
As for a bully hating on you for being a furry, just ignore it, he is just struggling with his own insecurities. 

Yiffiling,You can keep the name if you want, but you will get criticism for it, but hey as juliet said: "What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet." Pretty much meaning a name is just a name, its the personality under the name that matters.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 25, 2012)

Yiffiling?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 25, 2012)

Too much doctor house.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm 14 too


----------



## Tybis (Mar 25, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Too much doctor house.


You can never have enough.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, this thread did not disappoint. Entertainment obtained!


----------



## Tyguypiei (Mar 25, 2012)

O.O am i the only one who was hoping he had a different definition of "yiff" as we do? buuut either way uhhh it might help as stated previously it really does help to keep somethings to yourself...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 25, 2012)

Fun police, we're gonna have to shut this thing down. 
move along, nothing to see here.


----------

